# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Bella and Nigel ,τα τσουλουφακια !

## WhiteFace

Μετα απο πολυ καιρο επιτελους ηρθε το κοριτσακι μου !
Σημερα , πριν καμια ωρα για την ακριβεια πηγα με την μητερα μου και την αγορασαμε  την μικρουλα μου !!Ειναι 6 μηνων σιναμον πεαρλ κοκατιλ ημιαγριο (οχι για πολυ )  και ετσι οπως την ονειρευομουν (Μαριε) ετσι ηταν  , πανεμορφη με περλες κιτρινες και γκρι , με το πορτοκαλοκοκκινο μαγουλακι και το τεραστιο κατακιτρινο λοφιο της που σε ολη την διαδρομη εμεινε πανω !! Αρχικα ηταν αναστατωμένη (λογικο) αλλα μετα απο κανα 5λεπτο ηρεμησε και αρχισε να ψιλοκελαηδαει (τσιρ,τσιρ) με κοιταζε συνεχεια  και ενιωθα να μου μιλαει !Τωρα την τοποθετησα στο σημειο για την καραντινα και μολις τελειωσει ο Νιτζελ και η Μπελλα θα ειναι μαζι !
Οριστε καποιες φωτογραφιες (συγνωμη που ειναι θολες ) !


 



 και αλλες δυο μολις ηρθε σπιτι .......



 




Και για να μην ζηλευει και ο Νιτζελ παρτε μερικες πιο προσφατες !!!



 







Και ξεχασα να ευχαριστησω τον μπρο μου τον Μαριο ( Μαριος_1) και την Κωνσταντινα (Captain Choco ) που με βοηθησαν στα παντα !!!!!
Α και Μαριε μην ξεχνιεσαι εχεις και κατι να μου ανακοινωσεις !!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

χαχαχα ... *Αδελφέεεεεεεε ...*
επιτέλους !!!! Μπράβο φίλε μου ... πώς σου φαίνεται το Μπελάκι ?
Είναι σε πολύ καλά χέρια ... ξέρουμε όλο το φόρουμ πως θα την αγαπάς !!!!!!Δεν σχολιάζω πως ο Νιτζέλ είναι το πρώτο παλικάρι!!!
Την κατάλαβε ...??
Λοιπόν , σου βάζω αυτά τα άρθρα για να ξαναδείς αν κάτι δε θυμάσε ...
1.
*Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*

2.
*ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους*

3.
*Pellets για παπαγάλους ; με φρέσκα αγνά υλικά ,ναι !*


4.
*Νυχτερινός Πανικός-Τρόμος στους παπαγάλους Κοκατίλ*

5.*
Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας*


και να ανακοινώσω λοιπόν πως η μαμά της Μπέλα είναι κόρη μιας αδελφής της Μόκκα μου και της Πηνελόπης της Χρύσας , οπότε κατά κάποιο τρόπο η Μόκκα και η Πηνελόπη είναι γιαγιάδες της Μπέλλα !!!!
Έλεοοοοοος .... χαχαχαχα!!!!!
Να σου ζήσει Μιχάλη !!!!  


Καί όοοταν την δείς πως εξοικειώνεται , πάρε μια ιδέα με το πώς να αρχίσεις !!!

----------


## WhiteFace

αχχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχ οντως ? εχω την εγγονη της Μοκκα ?  αχαχχαχαχχα τελεια !!! σε ευχαριστω Μαριε για ολα ειλικρινα !!!!!!! Αυτο για το βιντεο θα αργησει ακομα θελω να προσαρμοστει αν και ειδη εχει αρχισει και κελαηδαει με το Νιτζελ  , εκτος απο αυτο εχει και δαχτυλιδι η Μπελλα  μου φαινεται πολυ περιεργο !!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χρέος μας είναι να βοηθάμε άτομα όπως εσένα αδελφέ μου !!!
όντως κελαιδάνε ... πφφφφφ !!!! 
Η μαμά πως της φαίνεται η Μπέλλα της??
Ο Νιτζέλ τί κάνει ... έχει τρελαθεί εεε?? Ναι δακτυλίδι έχει ... όπως και όλα !!!
 :Party0028:

----------


## WhiteFace

Η μητερα μου εχει  ξετρελαθει , εφτασε σε σημειο να μου ζητησει συγνωμη που δεν το καναμε πιο νωρις .......
Ο Νιτζελ εχει χασει το μυαλο του !!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Η μητερα μου εχει  ξετρελαθει , εφτασε σε σημειο να μου ζητησει συγνωμη που δεν το καναμε πιο νωρις .......
> Ο Νιτζελ εχει χασει το μυαλο του !!!!!


Αχχχχ ... 
Ο Νιτζέλ είναι πιστός στην Μόκκα ... τεεεεελος !!!!
Μην κάνει κίνηση , γιατί θα ανοίξουμε οικογενειακά .. ξέρεις πώς γίνετε η Μόκκα όταν εκνευρίζετε !!!! :winky:  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πανέμορφη Μιχάλη, να τη χαίρεσαι πραγματικά!!! Κουκλίτσα η μικρή σου!

----------


## WhiteFace

Ευχαριστω Κωνσταντινα ειναι οντως πολυ ομορφη !!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αρχικά στο κομμάτι με τα κόλπα του Νιτζέλ βρήκα αυτό :
*Μαθαίνοντας tricks στους παπαγάλους μας*

Καθόμουν και σκεφτόμουν τα μικρά σου Μιχάλη , και  έφτασα στην εξής σκέψη!!
Όταν θα τελειώσει η καραντίνα τα δύο πουλάκια θα ειδωθούν κτλ. που λέει και το άρθρο :
*Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά*


αλλά θεωρώ πως μπορεί να υπάρξει ένα θεματάκι !!! 
Ο Νιτζέλ είναι αρσενικό κοκατίλ και τα αρσενικά είναι έτοιμα αναπαραγωγικά από νεαρή ηλικία (άσχετα το ότι πρέπει μετά τον 1 χρόνο να αναπαράγονται) ενώ η μικρή σου Μπέλλα είναι ακόμα μικρή (6 μηνών) σε σχέση με τον Νιτζέλ που είναι (8 μηνών) !!
Παίζει λοιπόν το σενάριο να υπάρχει επιθυμία του Νιτζέλ για βατέματα ... κάτι το οποίο η μικρή Μπέλλα δεν πρέπει να ζήσει μιας και είναι μικρή ...
Θεωρώ λοιπόν πως θα πρέπει μετά την καραντίνα ... τα πουλιά να μείνουν σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά (δίπλα δίπλα τα κλουβιά τους) και οι κοινές ώρες και επαφής μεταξύ τους θα είναι στην ελεύθερη ώρα πτήσης στο δωμάτιο !!!
Δεν θα έχουν θέμα να είναι χώρια ... μιας και θα είναι δίπλα δίπλα και θα παίζουν και έξω (που τα αφήνεις και πολύ ώρα)... αλλά πιστεύω πως θέμα θα έχουν αν για *τώρα* μπούν μαζί !!!
Από τον Ιούνιο θα μπορείς να τα έχεις μαζί στο κλουβί μιας και η Μπέλλα θα είναι 1 έτους και ο Νιτζέλ θα είναι περίπου 1 χρονού και 5 μηνών (διόρθωσε με αν κάνω κάπου λάθος) !!!
Άποψη μου είναι να το συνεχίσεις αυτό που σου λέω και ας γίνουν 1++ , και τα βάζεις μαζί όταν θα θές να προετοιμάσεις για ζευγάρωμα στο μέλλον !!

Πάντα εσύ αποφασίζεις , άσχετα αν είμαι εγώ _ο μεγάλος σου αδερφός_ ,χαχαχαχα !!!! :Evilgrin0039:  ::  ::

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια Μιχάλη !!!

Να σου ζήσει, να την χαρείς και με το καλό στο μέλλον να δεις και μικρά !!


Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο βέβαια και στα παιδιά για την βοήθεια τους.


Τέτοια μέλη *έχει* - τέτοια μέλη *θέλουμε* στο GreekBirdClub !!!   :Happy0065:

----------


## kostas0206

Κουκλα η Μπελα! Πανεμορφη!! Να τη χαιρεσαι!!!  :Happy: 
Και ο Nigel ομως ομορφοπαιδο!!  :winky:

----------


## WhiteFace

Gardelius  ναι το φοροθμ μας εχει καταπληκτικους ανθρωπους που θελουν απλα να βοηθησουν !!!Σας ευχαριστουμε ολους !!!! 
Σημερα η μικρη μου εφαγε , ηπιε νερο και τσιμπολογαει το κεχρι .Επισης με τον Νιτζελ κανουνε κουβεντουλα και ειδικα σημερα το πρωι δεν εχουν βαλει γλωσσα μεσα !!!



Το σημαντικοτερ?????Για δειτε εδω περα...........






Χωρις να την πιεσω η να την τρομαξω την χαιδευα για κανα τριλεπτο ευγενικα και πολυ απαλα ισα ισα που την ακουμπαγα !!! Επισης χτες πριν βγω βολτα εξω οταν πλησιαζα το κλουβι και της ελεγα γλυκολογα με κοιταζε και μου εριχνε και κανα κελαηδησμα !!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χα χα χα χα ... ζουζούνι η μικρούλα! 
Τρεεελα ... μπράβο Μιχάλη όλα να πάνε όπως τα θες! 
Την αφοσίωση και την αγάπη που έχεις για αυτά τα μικρούλια την ξέρουμε ...
συνέχισε με αργά και σταθερά βήματα !! :winky:

----------


## WhiteFace

Μπρο ναι εχεις δικιο !!! Ποσο θελω να περασει η καραντινα,να τα βαλω μαζι και να πανε ολα καλα ......

----------


## vicky_ath

> αλλά θεωρώ πως μπορεί να υπάρξει ένα θεματάκι !!! 
> Ο Νιτζέλ είναι αρσενικό κοκατίλ και τα αρσενικά είναι έτοιμα αναπαραγωγικά από νεαρή ηλικία (άσχετα το ότι πρέπει μετά τον 1 χρόνο να αναπαράγονται) ενώ η μικρή σου Μπέλλα είναι ακόμα μικρή (6 μηνών) σε σχέση με τον Νιτζέλ που είναι (8 μηνών) !!
> Παίζει λοιπόν το σενάριο να υπάρχει επιθυμία του Νιτζέλ για βατέματα ... κάτι το οποίο η μικρή Μπέλλα δεν πρέπει να ζήσει μιας και είναι μικρή ...
> Θεωρώ λοιπόν πως θα πρέπει μετά την καραντίνα ... τα πουλιά να μείνουν σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά (δίπλα δίπλα τα κλουβιά τους) και οι κοινές ώρες και επαφής μεταξύ τους θα είναι στην ελεύθερη ώρα πτήσης στο δωμάτιο !!!
> Δεν θα έχουν θέμα να είναι χώρια ... μιας και θα είναι δίπλα δίπλα και θα παίζουν και έξω (που τα αφήνεις και πολύ ώρα)... αλλά πιστεύω πως θέμα θα έχουν αν για *τώρα* μπούν μαζί !!!
> Από τον Ιούνιο θα μπορείς να τα έχεις μαζί στο κλουβί μιας και η Μπέλλα θα είναι 1 έτους και ο Νιτζέλ θα είναι περίπου 1 χρονού και 5 μηνών (διόρθωσε με αν κάνω κάπου λάθος) !!!
> Άποψη μου είναι να το συνεχίσεις αυτό που σου λέω και ας γίνουν 1++ , και τα βάζεις μαζί όταν θα θές να προετοιμάσεις για ζευγάρωμα στο μέλλον !!


Μάριε δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να μείνουν χωριστά τα πουλάκια! Τα κοκατίλ είναι κοινωνικά πουλιά που ζουν σε μεγάλα κοπάδια! Και ας φλερτάρονται και ας ζευγαρώνουν δε θα κάνουν οικογένεια αν δεν υπάρχουν οι κατάλληλες συνθήκες, δλδ φωλιά κτλ...
Για σκέψου εσένα να σου έλεγαν ότι μέχρι να αποφασίσεις ότι θα κάνεις παιδί θα μείνεις χωρίς κοπέλα... πως θα σου φαινόταν???

Επίσης τα κοκατίλ είναι ώριμα να προχωρήσουν σε αναπαραγωγή μετά τους 18 μήνες και όχι μετά τον 1 χρόνο...

Αυτά από εμένα! Μιχάλη να σου ζήσουν τα όμορφα τσουλουφάκια!

----------


## WhiteFace

Βικυ σε ευχαριστω πολυ !!! Αν οντως υπηρχε προβλημα δεν θα μπορουσα να το αποφυγω κιολας γιατι το δωματιο μου ειναι αρκετα μικρο για δυο μεγαλα κλουβια και θα γινοταν χαμος και με την μανα μου , που φυσικα θα ειχε δικιο .

Αλλα νομιζω οτι υπαρχει ενα αλλο προβλημα , εδω και κανα μισαωρο η Μπελλα καθεται στο πατο του κλουβιου και κοιμαται , πρεπει να ανυσηχω ?? Οι κουτσουλιες τις ηταν μια χαρα παντως , απλα τωρα εχει ηρεμησει υπερβολικα ειναι απο την κουραση της μετακινησης ? εχω φοβηθει παρα πολυ...

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Μάριε δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να μείνουν χωριστά τα πουλάκια! Τα κοκατίλ είναι κοινωνικά πουλιά που ζουν σε μεγάλα κοπάδια! Και ας φλερτάρονται και ας ζευγαρώνουν δε θα κάνουν οικογένεια αν δεν υπάρχουν οι κατάλληλες συνθήκες, δλδ φωλιά κτλ...


απλά το είπα για να μην έχει θέμα το θηλυκό αν ο Νιτζέλ την κυνηγάει !!!
Ξέρω πως αν δεν υπάρχουν κατάλληλες συνθήκες η θηλυκιά δεν θα ανεχτεί κάτι ... απλά φοβήθηκα να μην γίνει βίαιος μιας και σε budgie που είχα είχε συμβεί , οπότε πάντα θετικά και θέλοντας να βοηθήσω σκέφτηκα μήπως υπάρξει αυτό το σενάριο !!! :Ashamed0005: 




> Για σκέψου εσένα να σου έλεγαν ότι μέχρι να αποφασίσεις ότι θα κάνεις παιδί θα μείνεις χωρίς κοπέλα... πως θα σου φαινόταν???


χαχαχαα !!! :: 





> Επίσης τα κοκατίλ είναι ώριμα να προχωρήσουν σε αναπαραγωγή μετά τους 18 μήνες και όχι μετά τον 1 χρόνο...


Αν σας πώ πως διάβαζα πρόσφατα ένα θέμα και έλεγε πώς τα κοκατίλ στην φύση είναι έτοιμα αναπαραγωγικά στους 10-12 μηνες και μπερδεύτηκα ...
Πωπωπωπω Μιχάλη συγνώμη για την παραπληροφόρηση , δεν το ήθελα !! :Sign0007: 
Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν άτομα *έμπειρα* όπως και η κυρία Βίκυ και μας διορθώνουν εμάς που τώρα ξεκινάμε !!!!!!
κα. Βίκυ για άλλη  μια φορά σας ευχαριστώωω !!!! :Happy0065:  :Innocent0006:  :Party0035:  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

> απλά το είπα για να μην έχει θέμα το θηλυκό αν ο Νιτζέλ την κυνηγάει !!!
> Ξέρω πως αν δεν υπάρχουν κατάλληλες συνθήκες η θηλυκιά δεν θα ανεχτεί κάτι ... απλά φοβήθηκα να μην γίνει βίαιος μιας και σε budgie που είχα είχε συμβεί , οπότε πάντα θετικά και θέλοντας να βοηθήσω σκέφτηκα μήπως υπάρξει αυτό το σενάριο !!!


Όχι δεν έχουν θέμα... εμένα μου έχει τύχει ζευγάρια που είναι πραγματικά δεμένα να ζευγαρώνουν και εκτός αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου, απλά και μόνο για την ευχαρίστησή τους και όχι με σκοπό να κάνουν φωλιά!  :winky: 



> κα. Βίκυ για άλλη  μια φορά σας ευχαριστώωω !!!!


Κεριά και λιβάνια βρε.... αν με ξαναπείς Κυρία θα σε .....  :Fighting0016:  :Fighting0029:  :Fighting0015:  :Anim 55:  :Fighting0016:  :Fighting0029:  :Fighting0015:  :Anim 55:  :Fighting0016:  :Fighting0029:  :Fighting0015:  :Anim 55:  :Fighting0016:  :Fighting0029:  :Fighting0015:  :Anim 55: 
χαχαχαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

να την χαιρεσαι την μικρουλα σου Μιχαλη ειναι πολυ ομορφη

----------


## WhiteFace

Μαριε αραξε τοσα εχεις κανει σιγα !!!
Ευχαριστω ολους σας !!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Πωπω τι πάθαμε με το σόι που μπέξαμε....ε είναι και ομορφόσογό....

Κούκλαρα δεν το συζητώ, με το καλό να προσαρμοστεί εύχομαι! 

Πως είναι ακόμα στον πάτο Μιχάλη?

----------


## WhiteFace

Χρυσα περιμενα πως και πως την απαντηση σου !!!!!!
Το θεμα της συγγενειας δεν το συζητω ειναι ολα κουκλια αχ αυτο το σοι χαχαχα Μολις μου το ειπε ο Μαριος πεθανα στα γελια δεν γινονται αυτα τα πραγματα !!!! 
Η Μπελλα μου τρωει κανονικα πινει και νερο και κελαηδαει με φλιρτ ηχους με τον Νιτζελ , δεν εχουν βαλει γλωσσα μεσα , επισης ειναι πολυ περιεργη !!!! Πραγματικα οτι κανω θελει να δει , θα κανει τα παντα για να προσπαθησει να δει !!!

Ειναι απιστευτη πραγματικα , συντομα θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες της !!!!

----------


## xrisam

Ναι θα μιλάνε τα δυό τους παρόλο που δεν θα βλέπονται...... και εμένα ο Ξέρξης κόντευε να φάει τα κάγκελα στην καραντίνα!

----------


## WhiteFace

Εσενα εχουν κανει παιδια ? Η εστω να προσπαθησουν να ζευγαρωσουν ? Αν δεν ηταν η εποχη ή στην καταληλη ηλικια να ζευγαρωσουν , πως θα το επετρεπες ?? Θελω συμβουλες γιατι εχω ψιλοαγχωθει .......

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλησπερα !!!
Λοιπον 3η μερα με την Μπελλα και ολα πηγαινουν απο το καλο στο καλυτερο !!! Με εχει συνηθίσει και δεν με φοβαται τοσο πολυ πια .........τρωει μπροστα μου και γενικα ειναι παρα πολυ φιλικη , ο Νιτζελ βεβαια ισως την εχει επηρεασει γιατι ξερει οτι υπαρχει και αλλο ενα κοκατιλακι στο σπιτι !!!
Σημερα που γυρισα απο το σχολειο αρχισαν τα οργανα  για κανα 2ωρο συνεχομενα τραγουδαγανε και κανανε σφυριγματα που δεν τα εχω ξανακουσει ποτε !!!Ειδικα ο Νιτζελ μεγαλος τραγουδιστης !!
Απλα εχω μονο ενα προβλημα .....δεν εχει ακουμπησει το κεχρι (ειναι φρεσκο και σε σημειο που μπορει ανετα να το παρει ) ξερετε τι αλλη τροφη να χρησιμοποιησω για να την κανω πιο φιλικη και να αρχιζω να την εξημερωνω ??

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπορεί να μην το έχει μάθει αν και η Μόκα το ήξερε νομίζω από πριν ...
Όπως σου είπα θέλει υπομονή ... 
Μπορεί ακόμα να το φοβάται ... σε ποιο σημείο πάει και Κάθεται συνήθως ?

----------


## WhiteFace

Λοιπον 4η μερα προσαρμογης της Μπελλα !!!
Καθως γυρναω απο το σχολειο αρχισαν τα οργανα....αρχιζει ο Νιτζελ και αρχιζει και η Μπελλα...... εφαγε απο το χερι μου μαρουλι  και λαχανακι και οσο παει δεν με φοβαται και με αφηνει να την χαιδεψω πολυ λιγο ομως στο ραμφος !!!!! Αλλα κεχρι τιποτα , εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα αλλα δεν το πλησιαζει , σκεφτομουν να βαλω ενα τσαμπι μικρο στο δοχειο με το φαι της ...λετε να αρχισει να το τρωει ???? 
Επισης ο Νιτζελ εχει γινει πιο φιλικος απο οτι ηταν πριν και γενικα πιο ζωηρος , κελαηδαει συνεχεια ,σκαρφαλωνει και με τον δικο του τροπο αναστατωνει το σπιτι !!!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ καλές εξελίξεις ...
Χαίρομαι για εσάς !
Για το κεχρί δε μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι για να κάνεις , δεν το έχω ξανακούσει να μην τρώνε κεχρί !
Αχχχ αυτά τα γονίδια τι μας κάνουν! 
Υπομονή και επιμονή να έχεις και όλα θα πάνε καλά ..
Η αδυναμία μου ο Νιτζελ είναι τρελός χαχαχα! Έχει αρχίσει να μυρίζει γυναίκα και δε κρατιέται! 
Ανυπομονώ για τη μέρα γνωριμίας ...

----------


## WhiteFace

Μαριε και εγω ανυπομονο !!!!! πιστευω θα ειναι καλο ζευγαρι !!!
Οσο αναφορα για το κεχρι τι να πω δεν ξερω

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πρόσεχε με τα χορταρικά ...
καλό πλύσιμο και καλό στέγνωμα! 
Όχι σε μεγάλες ποσότητες ... σε λογικές μερίδες !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για το κεχρί μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που είπες (να της βάλεις λίγο να δοκιμάσει μόνη της δεν είναι κακό αρκεί αφού δεις ότι το τρώει να το βγάλεις για να της το δίνεις εσύ) ή μπορείς να της το βάλεις μέσα σε ένα παιχνίδι για να ξεγελαστεί (όταν δαγκώσει το παιχνίδι) να φάει και κεχρί!  

Ιδέα παιχνιδιού είναι αυτή εδώ: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post689920 στο ποστ #25 !!!!

----------


## WhiteFace

Ναι καταλαβα Κωνσταντινα , θα το δοκιμασω και αυτο αλλα τι να σου πω ...υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην της αρεσει ?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τι να σου πω περίεργο μου φαίνεται αλλά όλα είναι πιθανά! Αν δεν της αρέσει βρες κάτι άλλο που να της κινεί το ενδιαφέρον, πχ. τα λαχανικά που είπες ή αν έχει ηλιόσπορους η τροφή της και της αρέσουν (θα το καταλάβεις αν τους τρώει πρώτους) μπορείς να τους αφαιρείς από την ημερίσια ποσότητα τροφής και να τους δίνεις κατά τη διάρκεια της εκπαίδευσης!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ξέρεις τι Κωνσταντίνα εγώ θεωρώ πως δεν πρέπει να αφαιρεθούν απο την τροφή της ...
θεωρώ πως καλό θα ήταν να τους μειώσει και να δίνει τους επιπλέον την ώρα της εκπαίδευσης! 
Δοκίμασε όμως να δεις αν θα της αρέσει κάποιος άλλος επιτρεπόμενος ξηρός καρπός !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μάριε, έτσι και αλλιώς ο ηλιόσπορος δεν πρέπει να δίνεται σε μεγάλη ποσότητα καθημερινά. Επομένως, μπορεί άνετα να χρησιμοποιήσει την ημερήσια ποσότητα στην εκπαίδευση, εφόσον όμως διαπιστωθεί πως είναι αγαπημένος της σπόρος (αν και συνήθως τους αρέσει ο ηλιόσπορος). Ουσιαστικά δεν έχει καμία διαφορά διατροφικά αν θα το φάει έτσι ή αλλιώς, απλά από άποψη φιλοσοφίας της εκπαίδευσης, είναι καλύτερο να "κερδίσουν" το αγαπημένο τους φαγητό με κάποια επιθυμητή από εμάς πράξη τους από το να τους δίνεται έτοιμο κυριολεκτικά....στο πιάτο!  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Μάριε, έτσι και αλλιώς ο ηλιόσπορος δεν πρέπει να δίνεται σε μεγάλη ποσότητα καθημερινά. Επομένως, μπορεί άνετα να χρησιμοποιήσει την ημερήσια ποσότητα στην εκπαίδευση, εφόσον όμως διαπιστωθεί πως είναι αγαπημένος της σπόρος (αν και συνήθως τους αρέσει ο ηλιόσπορος). Ουσιαστικά δεν έχει καμία διαφορά διατροφικά αν θα το φάει έτσι ή αλλιώς, απλά από άποψη φιλοσοφίας της εκπαίδευσης, είναι καλύτερο να "κερδίσουν" το αγαπημένο τους φαγητό με κάποια επιθυμητή από εμάς πράξη τους από το να τους δίνεται έτοιμο κυριολεκτικά....στο πιάτο!


πρέπει να με δείς με τη Μόκκα να τρώμε ηλιόσπορους ... αυτή τους δικούς της και εγώ τους δικούς μου που είναι τριπλάσιοι ... όταν της έδειξα ένα έπρεπε να δείς ύφος ... χαχαχαχα
Στο θέμα μας τώρα ... το σταφύλι αν θυμάμαι καλά κάνει να το τρώνε , η σταφίδα κάνει ?
*Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σταφύλι κάνει, έχω δώσει στον Αρθούρο αλλά δεν το τίμησε....Σταφίδα δεν ξέρω, αλλά γιατί να δώσει κάτι τέτοιο; 

Ας βρει κάτι που της αρέσει πολύ (αν ακόμα δεν έχει δοκιμάσει το κεχρί) και ας προσπαθήσει με αυτό. Στην ουσία δεν είναι μόνο το κεχρί τρόπος εκπαίδευσης, απλά αυτό λέμε ως το πιο κοινά αποδεκτό ότι αρέσει πολύ (και όντως ο Αρθούρος θα κάνει τα πάντα για να φάει), αλλά πάντα υπάρχουν και οι εξαιρέσεις που εκεί μπορεί να είναι ακόμα και ένα αγαπημένο παιχνίδι τρόπος προσέγγισης  :winky:

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλησπερα σας !!!
Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας , προς το παρον εχω πυρετο απο χτες και δεν θελω να ασχοληθω ακομα μηπως την κολλησω ....αλλα το πρωι δεν υπαρχει , ολη την ωρα ομιλιες χαχαχαχα ειναι απιστευτα ανυπομονω να τα βαλω μαζι !!!

Επισης απο την τροφη τρωει τα μικρα σπορακια οσες φορες την εχω δει δηλαδη αυτα τρωει , κατα τα αλλα ο Νιτζελ τρωει τα παντα ,σα βοδι που ειναι χαχαχα  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για να καταλάβεις καλύτερα τι τρώει ακριβώς αλλά και για να "αναγκαστεί" να φάει από όλα, βάζε 2 κουταλιές της σούπας τροφή κάθε μέρα (όσο δηλαδή είναι η ημερήσια ποσότητα που πρέπει να καταναλώνουν), και δες τι έχει φάει από εκεί!  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Και εμένα η Μοκκα τρώει ελάχιστα τους ηλιόσπορους τα άλλα τα τσακίζει ...
Συμφωνώ με την φίλη μου την Κωνσταντίνα σε ότι είπε !!
 ::

----------


## xrisam

> Εσενα εχουν κανει παιδια ? Η εστω να προσπαθησουν να ζευγαρωσουν ? Αν δεν ηταν η εποχη ή στην καταληλη ηλικια να ζευγαρωσουν , πως θα το επετρεπες ?? Θελω συμβουλες γιατι εχω ψιλοαγχωθει .......


Οχι ακόμα παρθένα είναι τα πουλάκια μου...είναι ιδιάζουσα περίπτωση....το θεωρώ απίθανο να τα βρούνε ποτέ... ::

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας !!!
Σημερα αφοτου ειχα γινει καλα και δεν ειχα πυρετο πηρα την αποφαση να ξεκινησω την εξημερωση με την Μπελλα μου .Θελω να πιστευω πως ολα πηγαν καλα και εχει δημιουργηθει μια αρχικη σχεση εμπιστοσυνης μεταξυ μας , ειναι αρκετα εξυπνη και ξερει τι την συμφερει !! Ετσι αρχισα σιγα σιγα με κεχι αλλα τιποτα  γυρναγε το κεφλι της , μετα παρατηρησα με πολυ προσοχη τι ακριβως της αρεσει περισσοτερο μεσα στην τροφη και ετσι ειδα οτι της αρεσουν οι ηλιοσποροι παρα πολυ .Εβγαλα το μπολακι και την πετυχα σε ωρα που πινουσε ευτιχως ,σιγα σιγα επαιρνα ηλιοσπορους και την πλησιαζα  ...το πρωτο δεκαλεπτο δεν εκανε τιποτα μετα πηρε τον αερα και εφαγε με δισταγμο βεβαια 2-3 ηλιοσπορους , της ελεγα γλυκολογα και αυτη εκανε ενα κριτσι κριτσι με το ραμφος της καταχαρηκα !!!!!
Υστερα απο κανα μισαωρο που της μιλαγα χαλαρα πηρα  την αποφαση να την ακουμπησω .....φοβηθηκε στην αρχη αλλα μετα ηταν πιο ανετη με την παρουσια του χεριου μου μεσα στο κλουβι ......εδω καποιες φωτογραφιες .... :Happy:  

 




Ελπιζω να ηταν μια καλη αρχη ..τι λετε ??


Επισης θελω βοηθεια για τον τροπο που θα την κανω  να τρωει φρουτα-λαχανικα ή ειναι πολυ νωρις ???Ακομα θελω οποιος μπορει να μου στειλει σε πμ μαγαζια στην αθηνα που πουλανε ξυλινες πατηθρες διαφορων διαμετρων γιατι οταν με το καλο περασει η καραντινα θελω να κανω μια μικρη ανακαινιση στο κλουβι του Νιτζελ δηλαδη τα μπολακια , τα παιχνιδια , την κουνια και το κυριοτερο τις πατηθρες !!

*Χρυσα*: γιατι ομως δεν τα βρισκουνε  ?? Εγω τι μπορω να κανω για να μειωσω τις πιθανοτητες των τσακωμών ??
_​_

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπράβο Μιχάλη! Πολύ καλά! Είδες που οι ηλιόσποροι έκαναν τη διαφορά;  :winky:  

Μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις να της τα βάζεις για να αρχίσει και εκείνη να εξικοιώνεται και σιγά σιγά θα δοκιμάσει. Αν δεν πιάσει αυτό, ξεκινάς να γίνεις χορτοφάγος....θα τα τρως μπροστά της! Αλλιώς, όταν με το καλό έρθει και σε οπτική επαφή με τον Νιτζελ, μπορεί να ζηλέψει και να φάει!  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ καλά τα νέα Μιχάλη , η μικρούλα μάλλον μοιάζει στη γιαγιά της την Πηνελόπη και όχι στη γιαγιά Μοκκα μιας και στην πρώτη φωτογραφία που έχεις το δάκτυλο στο ράμφος ... εμένα η Μοκκα θα μου είχε ξεπατωσει το δάκτυλο χαχαχαχα!
Για τα λαχανικά συμφωνώ με τη Κωνσταντίνα ...
Για τους τσακωμούς και το ταίριασμα του ζευγαριού ... κάνε μια καλή καραντίνα και μειώνονται οι πιθανότητες! 
Μην σε ανησυχεί αυτό ακόμα ...

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Ακομα θελω οποιος μπορει να μου στειλει σε πμ μαγαζια στην αθηνα που πουλανε ξυλινες πατηθρες διαφορων διαμετρων _​_


Λοιπόν σε αυτό το άρθρο   *Περί πατήθρων*


είναι όλα καλά γραμμένα για να καταλάβεις περίπου τί ακριβώς γίνετε με τις πατήθρες , και λέω και αναλυτικά στο πόστ #36 που είναι εν μέρη αυτά που θα σου έγραφα για αυτό το ερώτημα σου ...
τώρα μπορείς να σκεφτείς να φτιάξεις και μόνος σου αλλά με τα σωστά ξύλα :
*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?*

για αυτές που πουλάνε στα πετ σοπ μάλον εννοείς αυτές εδώ :



 τις οποίες τις βρίσκεις παντού από όσο ξέρω ... θα σου στείλω σε πμ για τιμή και το πού βρίσκονται !!

----------


## WhiteFace

Ωραιος Μαριε στειλε μου !!!
Κωνσταντινα αρχισα να βαζω στο μπολακι μαρουλι αλλα δεν το πλησιαζε , θα περιμενω μεχρι να τελειωσει η καραντινα και ισως ζηλεψει απο τον Νιτζελ και τριμπησει , αν οχι θα δοκιμασουμε αλλες μεθοδους !!!

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλησπερα σας !!!
Σημερα μετα το σχολειο πηγα την Μπελλα για εξετασεις στον πτηνιατρο !!!!Μας ειπε οτι ολα ειναι  τελεια , τσεκαρε αν εχει μυκητες η αναπνευστικα προβληματα , εκανε αιματολογικες και γενικες εξετασεις .Ολα ειναι μια χαρα η Μπελλα μας λοιπον ειναι 21εκατοστα (γιατι δεν εχει την ουρα της )  και 26 γραμμαρια .Μου ειπε πως ειναι το φυσιολογικο για την ηλικια της αν και μου ειπε πως ειναι πιο λεπτη αλλα νταξει αυτο φτιαχνεται .Επισης μου ειπε πως επειδη ειναι υγιης και δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα μηπως την βαλω στις 3 εβδομαδες με τον Νιτζελ !!
Δεν ξερω τι να κανω , εσεις τι λετε ??

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χαίρομαι για την Μπέλλα σου Μιχάλη , μπράβο να είναι γερή !!!
Λοιπόν για το θέμα της καραντίνας , έχω ακούσει πολλές απόψεις για όταν ξερουμε ότι είναι υγιή να τα κρατάμε χωριστά λιγότερο !!!
Το θέμα είναι ότι εγώ δεν θα το επιχειρούσα κάτι τέτοιο ... και θα κρατήσω και στον αρσενικό για τη Μόκκα όταν πάρω , τις 40 μέρες κατα γράμμα !!!
Επίσης , είναι εσύ τί θες να κάνεις ... αν θές πρώτα να μάθεις την Μπέλα να σε εμπιστεύεται και μετά να σε βοηθήσει και ο Νιτζέλ στην εξημέρωση !!
Δεν έχω δυστυχώς άποψη σε αυτο το θέμα συγκεκριμένα , απλά πιστεύω πως πάνω από όλα η υγεία και η σωστή αρχή στη σχέση του ζευγαριού ...
Πιό έμπειροι θα μας συμβουλέψουν καλύτερα :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μιχάλη, στους παπαγάλους η καραντίνα δεν είναι μόνο για τις ασθένειες αλλά και για να δοθεί χρόνος στα πουλιά να γνωριστούν. Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να την μετακινήσεις πιο γρήγορα στο δωμάτιο και για κοινές πτήσεις με τον Νιτζελ, αλλά όχι να μπουν κατευθείαν μαζί!  :winky:

----------


## WhiteFace

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σας !!!
Κωνσταντινα μακαρι να ειχα μεγαλο δωματιο , αλλα οπως εχω ξαναπει ειναι πολυ δυσκολο 2 τετοια κλουβια(+τραπεζακια) να ειναι στο δωματιο μου .....θα κρατησω σωστα την καραντινα , θα κανω την Μπελλα να με εμπιστευτει λιγακι και μετα μλις την βαλω μαζι με τον αλλον θα αρχισει εντατικη εξημερωση . Δεν ξερω....εχετε κατι αλλο να προτεινεται ??

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μιχάλη καταλαβαίνω ότι το δωμάτιο σου δεν τα χωράει τα δύο κλουβιά, αλλά δεν μπορείς από εκεί που ούτε καν βλέπονται να μπουν μαζί...Όσο και καλόβολα να είναι, ρισκάρεις πιθανότητα τσακωμού  :Icon Rolleyes: . Όλες οι πληροφορίες και οι πηγές που διαβάζω αναφέρουν πως η γνωριμία πρέπει να γίνεται ομαλά προκειμένου να επιτύχει. Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος πιο έμπειρος από εμένα έχει κάτι διαφορετικό να προτείνει, τόσο καιρό πάντως που είμαι εδώ πάντοτε αυτή τη διαδικασία βλέπω να ακολουθείται.. Σκέψου πως δεν είναι κάτι μόνιμο, απλά για λίγο καιρό. Μπορεί και μέσα σε 1-2 μέρες να δεις ότι όλα είναι οκ και να τα βάλεις μαζί. 

Εγώ σου λέω τη γνώμη μου, από εκεί και πέρα μέχρι να τελειώσει η καραντίνα έχεις καιρό, μπορεί να ακουστεί και κάποια άλλη άποψη μέχρι τότε που να προσφέρει κάποια άλλη λύση!  :winky:

----------


## xrisam

> *Χρυσα*: γιατι ομως δεν τα βρισκουνε  ?? 
> _​_


Είναι άλλοι χαρακτήρες, ο Ξερξης αγαπούλης και τρυφερος ενω η Πηνελοπη τρελοκομείο! 

Νομίζω ότι απλά δεν ταιρίαζουνε...θα μπορούσε να συμβει και στην φύση.

Μου εχει περασει αρκετές φορες απο το μυαλό να τους βρώ αλλα ταίρια αλλά αν και πάλι δεν υπάρχει χημεία...τι γίνεται? ::

----------


## WhiteFace

Κωνσταντινα ναι καταλαβα .... θα το κανω για μια εβδομαδα δεν θα ειναι τοσο κακο .Επισης Χρυσα δεν ξερεις ποσο φοβαμε να μην γινει αυτο που λες εσυ ...... απλα να μην ταιριαζουνε .Αν και νομιζω πως δεν ειναι τελειως διαφορετικοι χαρακτηρες μεχρι τωρα δηλαδη  και ο Νιτζελ και η Μπελλα ειναι ηρεμοι χαρακτηρες και υπομονετικοι , ισως ειναι καλο ....θα δειξει στην πορεια !!

Επισης σημερα το πρωι εφαγε μαρουλι η Μπελλα , αλλα απο κεχρι τιποτα ουτε να το βλεπει δεν θελει .

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τι λόξα και αυτή να μην τρώει το κεχρί;  :: 

Μιχάλη, μην ανησυχείς θα τα  βρούνε τα πουλάκια είναι και μικρής ηλικίας!  :winky:

----------


## WhiteFace

Ναι εχεις δικιο σε αυτπ που λες , ηδη η Μπελλα οταν την φωναζω ερχεται προς τα εμενα και εχει τελειως σηκωμενο το λοφιο της ενω στριβει το κεφαλι της!!!
Ο Νιτζελ εκλεισε σημερα 8 μηνες !!Η Μπελλα ειναι περιπου 6 μηνων μου ειπε ο πτηνιατρος .Οποτε ισως συνυπάρξουν και συνηθισουν πιο ευκολα ο ενας τον αλλον (ας το ελπισουμε..)

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλησπερα σε ολους !!!!!!

Ηρθε η μερα , η καραντινα περασε  η Μπελλα ειναι ενα απολυτα υγιες κοκατιλακι γεματο ενεργεια . Λογω της ημερας σημερα δεν πηγα σχολειο μιας που ειχαμε 5ωρο , εκατσα λοιπον σπιτι και αφου τα ειχα βαλει πρωτα για 3-4 ερες τα κλουβια διπλα διπλα  ειπα να τα ενωσω τα κοκατιλακια μου ........ Ο Νιτζελ μπηκε μεσα στο κλουβι της κατευθειαν στην αρχη ηταν πολυ νευρικοι κια οι δυο αλλα μετα χαλαρωσανε και πηγαν ολα καλα ...... Τωρα πια ειναι στο βασικο κλουβι τους που ειναι καθαρισμενο με φρεσκο νερο και φρεσκια τροφη , απολαμβανοντας την παρεα μεταξυ τους .Δεν εχει υπαρξει στιγμη που ο Νιτζελ να της επιτεθει εκτος απο κατι τσιμπικατακια σαν φιλακια για να του δωσει σημασια . Τρωνε τις ιδιες ωρες πινουν τις ιδιες ωρες και γενικα το προγραμμα τους ειναι ιδιο , πραγμα που με εχει βολεψει παρα πολυ σε θεματα αλλαγης νερου και τροφης . Για την πρωτη μερα εχω καποιες φωτογραφιες ......




 




 











Αυτα απο εμας , απο αυριο αρχιζουμε *εντατικη* εκπαιδευση με την Μπελλα !!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

ΕΕΕλα εντάξει, είναι θεϊκά! Το ότι πίνουν και τρώνε ταυτόχρονα νομίζω είναι πολύ καλό σημάδι!!! Μπράβο βρε Μιχάλη πολύ χαίρομαι! Όλα πάνε μια χαρά!!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ ομορφα!!!!  :Anim 26: 

Μια χαρουλα θα τα πανε!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xrisam

Κουκλάκια ζωγραφιστά!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπράβο βρε Αδερφέεε ...
Όλα καλά , τέλεια !!!
Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες και απο τις τρυφερές στιγμές τους ... 
 :Happy0065:

----------


## Μπία

Α!!!!!ντροπή!!!!!! :Ashamed0001:  χιχιχι

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Α!!!!!ντροπή!!!!!! χιχιχι


Χαχαχαχα Μπια δεν ξέρω αν πήγαινε στο τρυφερές στιγμές αλλά εννοώ στιγμές αγάπης και επικοινωνίας και όχι πάθους !! :Rolleye0012: 
χαχαχαχχα

----------


## e2014

ειναι πανεμορφα,μπραβο σου!! να τα χαιρεσαι και συνεχισε ετσι!!!!!

----------


## binary

Φατσούλες Όμορφες! Να σου Ζήσουν και να τα Χαίρεσαι Πάντα!

----------


## geo_ilion

και τα δυο μαζι ειναι κουκλακια ζωγραφιστα 
θα κανουν ενα πολυ ομορφο ζευγαρακι ( με το καλο να γινουν )  :winky:

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλησπερα , ζητω να με συγχωρεσετε που εχω αργησει τοσο πολυ να απαντηστω στα σχολια σας , απλα μαθηματα και διαγωνισματα ειναι αυτα στα οποια πρεπει να δωσω πιο πολυ βαση τωρα , οποτε καταλαβαινεται πως δεν εχω και πολυ χρονο χαχα .....
Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τα καλα σας σχολια και πραγματικα παμε απο το καλο στο καλυτερο ......δειτε εδω καποιες φωτογραφιες αν θελετε   





 





  



και εδω μια του Νιτζελ για να μην τον ξεχναμε .....χαχα






Συγγνωμη που μερικες φωτογραφιες ειναι καπως θολες !!!!!



Ευχαριστω για την προσοχη σας !!!  :bye:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ταιριαστό ζευγάρι και ελπίζω να δέσει κιόλας !!!
Πολύ όμορφα...
Πάντα τα μαθήματα πρώτα και μετά όλα τα υπόλοιπα !!! :: 
Μπράβο Μιχάλη !!!
Η Bella έχει επιχειρήσει να βγεί από το κλουβί τώρα που βγαίνει ο Νιτζέλ ?
Πως αντιδράει ?

----------


## WhiteFace

Μαριε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια . Ο νιτζελ επειδη βγαινει σε καθημερινη βαση η μπελλα ειναι συνεχεια νευρικη και θελει να βγαινει κι αυτη .Μαλιστα μια φορα αφησα την πορτα ανοιχτη και κοιταγε καλα καλα αλλα δεν βγηκε .Επισης και ο Νιτζελ ειναι νευρικος που την βλεπει μεσα στο κλουβι αλλα αρχιζει και το συνηθίζει σιγα σιγα .......

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ζουζουνάκια όμορφα και τα δύο!!! Πολύ χαίρομαι που τα πάνε καλά Μιχάλη!

----------


## Silvia1990

Πω πω τι όμορφα που είναι!!!!!! Και εγώ μπαίνω στο τριπακι να πάρω παρεουλα στον Τάκη αλλά φοβάμαι την ευθύνη για 2 πουλάκια.

----------

